# Error on my NIE



## martingb (Nov 2, 2014)

One of my christian names is spelt wrongly - Marin instead of Martin.

This was a mistake either by the Gestor who obtained it or in the processing of the NIE but went unnoticed at the time (10 years ago).

This has never given rise to any problems and I have opened bank acccounts registered a vehicle etc.

However with a proposed residency in Spain next year I wonder to what extent this might create issues which might be better dealt with in advance.

Has anybody any experience of getting a NIE corrected?

TIA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

martingb said:


> One of my christian names is spelt wrongly - Marin instead of Martin.
> 
> This was a mistake either by the Gestor who obtained it or in the processing of the NIE but went unnoticed at the time (10 years ago).
> 
> ...


they should have just copied it from your passport - so it's a processing issue

it shouldn't cause any problems when you register as resident - you'll need your passport & they'll tie up the passport & NIE numbers - they might not even notice the spelling mistake - if they don't, then point it out to them


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Some time back I had a major problem with my NIE - it was 'registered' to someone else at a different address. So, in effect, two people had the same NIE! This caused major issues like all my utility bills, IBI bill, etc. being sent to someone else elsewhere in Spain and then me being fined for not paying them!


Anyway, it took my gestor about 6 months to fix via hacienda - all came good in the end.


----------



## martingb (Nov 2, 2014)

Fortunately its only a christian name error and I've never had a problem with Iberdrola, Aqualia etc.

Sounds like an expensive fix if it took 6 months - so I'll probably just hope it remains unnoticed...
Thanks for that


----------



## martingb (Nov 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> they should have just copied it from your passport - so it's a processing issue
> 
> it shouldn't cause any problems when you register as resident - you'll need your passport & they'll tie up the passport & NIE numbers - they might not even notice the spelling mistake - if they don't, then point it out to them


Thanks - but why would I point it out - isn't it better to keep quiet as long as its not noticed?
Not being contentious - just interested in what I may have overlooked...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

martingb said:


> Fortunately its only a christian name error and I've never had a problem with Iberdrola, Aqualia etc.
> 
> Sounds like an expensive fix if it took 6 months - so I'll probably just hope it remains unnoticed...
> Thanks for that


I would get it corrected on the resident cert/card though - you never know when someone will be awkward


----------



## martingb (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, I would go for my correct christian name and hope they don't notice and object to the minor mis-spelling on the NIE certificate. I suppose it depends if the name is automatically populated from a database of NIE numbers - I assume one exists!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

martingb said:


> Yes, I would go for my correct christian name and hope they don't notice and object to the minor mis-spelling on the NIE certificate. I suppose it depends if the name is automatically populated from a database of NIE numbers - I assume one exists!


one certainly exists!!

just mention the spelling mistake if they don't


----------



## martingb (Nov 2, 2014)

OK got that!
Many thanks for help.

Great forum!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't see it as a big issue really.

We're always having issues with our children's names - they have three and then one surname. Their Christian names are always too long for the fields and so the last one gets truncated. Louise goes to Lou (not too bad), Mervyn to Merv (again not too bad) and the other from Charles to Char (could be better).

The funcionarios always say it's not a problem.

My wifes name is Cathy (just like that and not Catherine). This gets written as Kati, Katy and many other versions before we end up spelling it for them.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

It should create no problem whatsoever, however, not correcting it means there is a problem, albeit that it may not have caused any problem so far.

When I married, outside EU, my wife, non EU, changed her name. Although that is the common practice in say UK (it is not a legal requirement even in UK and is not permitted in Spain). 

When my wife arrived in Spain from Asia she had a visa in her maiden name, she had not changed her passport. 

We then applied for her Residencia (non EU) that was issued in her maiden name and my surname, as her ‘two’ surnames. We had decided that her surname in that form would be easier for her in Spain.

Later we change her name in her passport (at the consulate) to agree with her Residencia. 

Some while later we changed her non EU D/L , which was in her maiden name, to a Spanish D/L, which was issued in her ‘adopted’ new names. No problem.


----------

